# Bluetooth keyboard wont accept passkey.



## Linux0009

So I just got a new rocketfish bluetooth keyboard and a new rocketfish bluetooth dongle. My logitech bluetooth mouse was recognized and installed without a passkey.  Now my keyboard is found by my computer as a new device, but when i try to lock in the passkey it wont accept it. Ive tried "chose a passkey for me" Ive tried "use passkey found in documentation" with 0000, 00000, 1111, 1111. There was no passkey with the documentation by the way. And ive also tried "Let me choose my own passkey with the above mention combinations. I tried to link the keyboard up to my Dell Laptop too. Same problem with it. My computer im trying to link it up to is running vista 64, my laptop is vista 32.  Ive allready contacted tech support and they told me to take it back and exchange it. Ive done that and this is my second keyboard with the  exact same problem. Which leads me to believe there is some setting in vista i have to change to get this thing to work.  That or i got two dud keyboards in a row.  Any thoughts???


----------



## massahwahl

You have to seperate bluetooth dongles right? The keyboard and mouse would each need their own dongle if I'm not mistaken, that could be your problem.


----------



## Linux0009

ukulele_ninja said:


> You have to seperate bluetooth dongles right? The keyboard and mouse would each need their own dongle if I'm not mistaken, that could be your problem.




I believe 1 dongle can add several devices. The dongle i just bought says it adds up to 7 devices. Im trying to add the bluetooth dongle to an XP machine i have now to see it that helps.


----------



## massahwahl

Hmmmm... I didn't think a bluetooth dongle could see more than one connection at a time, the one I have can't anyway. I don't know what to tell you then.


----------



## Linux0009

Ok the problem is solved. I just want to post this in case any one else has the same problem. The answer may have been common knowledge but it wasnt apparent to me and certainly wasnt not in the instructions.  Most of the bluetooth keyboard is pretty straight forward.  Once your bluetooth keyboard is discovered you click it and select next. This is where I selected "Choose a passkey for me".  Then you click next and your computer generates a random passkey and begins trying to syn and install the new keyboard. If you just wait for it to happen it wont.  While its searching you have to type the passkey that was generated on your new bluetooth keyboard and press enter. Then the keyboard will be installed along with the appropriate drivers.  Maybe this is old news but damn if I didnt know it.


----------



## Penduboy

Linux0009 said:


> Ok the problem is solved. I just want to post this in case any one else has the same problem. The answer may have been common knowledge but it wasnt apparent to me and certainly wasnt not in the instructions.  Most of the bluetooth keyboard is pretty straight forward.  Once your bluetooth keyboard is discovered you click it and select next. This is where I selected "Choose a passkey for me".  Then you click next and your computer generates a random passkey and begins trying to syn and install the new keyboard. If you just wait for it to happen it wont.  While its searching you have to type the passkey that was generated on your new bluetooth keyboard and press enter. Then the keyboard will be installed along with the appropriate drivers.  Maybe this is old news but damn if I didnt know it.



Hi Linux0009,

Thanks for your instructions, which were very helpful. After trying for a week or so, I was almost gave up then I saw your instructions, which works like a charm. I just want to say that instead of computer choosing passcode for you, you can choose your own passcode and then follow your instructions. I choose 1111 and it works like charm.

Once again thanks a millions for your help.

Regards, Pendu


----------

